# What is your favorite XM Channel and why?



## Guest (Apr 15, 2002)

70's on 7, KIIS FM amd talk channels. Far more interesting than listening to local radio.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

70's on 7
Extreme
Cinemagic


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 25, 2002)

I've been listening a lot to 60's on 6, ASK, and Cinemagic...


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Jeanne, Welcome to DBSTalk. 

I just wanted to let ya know, I use to live down near your area in North Georgia, I lived in Towns County, Hiawassee. 
Boy, I sure miss those North Ga. mountains. I've got alot of family in Notheast Ga.


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi John -- I'm sure you do miss the mountains. It's been really beautiful here lately.:wave:


----------



## jblaze (Apr 18, 2002)

Ch. 12 X Country


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Cinemagic is the channel that is the most unique. I have been using it as my audio in my theater before movies and shows start. It gives your that Ritzy Hollywood feel.

My only complaint about it is they only seem to have a small collection of movies they pull from, I hear clips and music from Titanic and Star Wars a few times a day (Although different clips and music)

I found out the other day that the company I work for hosts the XM Repeater for Central Connecticut on RattleSnake Mountain. I plan on going up there one weekend and taking some pictures of the XM Repeater Equipment.

BTW :hi: Welcome to Jblaze and Cabinwood! If you guys have any suggestions for our satellite radio forum please let us know!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

I like the 70's and my husband likes hanks place but we both will listen to America. Mae


----------

